
Write a program to run on my minecraft computer - icey
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=78889
======
jcw
the1laz (the guy who made this) plans on making a keyboard and screen for IO.
That's interesting, I assume that the keyboard will be made using pressure
plates. I wonder how he'll manage the screen?

The dynamics of Minecraft are incredible. Last night, my friend showed me his
"zombie grinder". He found a zombie spawner, so built a room around it with
the floor on an incline. The room is filled with cacti, so any zombie that
spawns immediately takes damage from the cacti until it dies. He poured water
in the room, so any feathers that drop are delivered to him via a slot at the
bottom of the room.

~~~
tomjen3
For somebody who doesn't play minecraft, could you expand on what the feater
thing and water does?

~~~
a-priori
In Minecraft, zombies drop feathers, and feathers are used for making arrows.
Normally, you have to go out and kill zombies or chickens manually to get
them. What this guy did was make a trap where zombies spawn and fall into
flowing water. The water flows to a field of cacti, where the zombies get
stuck and die (cacti hurt you to touch them). Some of the zombies drop
feathers, which continue flowing with the water to an opening. In effect, the
guy gets feathers delivered to him automatically, with no effort.

You can rig up similar contraptions for other resources, like a "bacon farm"
which delivers pork (pork heals you).

~~~
kd0amg
How does he keep the feathers from getting pushed up against the cacti? I've
been avoiding this problem with drowning-based traps. When I do use cacti,
it's just to filter out spiders (which need a differently-shaped drowner).

~~~
jcw
He doesn't always get them, maybe that's why? Maybe if the zombie spawner and
water block were in an inner room with a door. He could simply close the door,
which would dry up the room, and collect any stuck feathers. There could even
be a button that opens the door from a distance, for safety.

~~~
kd0amg
Probably wouldn't help -- loot that hits cactus gets destroyed.

------
mhd
Now it's only a matter of days until Minecraft will fulfill both Greenspun's
Tenth Rule and Zawinski's Law.

------
davidj
can somebody write a LLVM backend for the CPU? :)

Writing an LLVM Compiler Backend
<http://llvm.org/docs/WritingAnLLVMBackend.html>

------
markbao
How long until someone writes an adware app?

------
city41
This guy has also made a CPU in minecraft:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sNge0Ywz-M>

------
mkramlich
Get back to me once someone ports Python to it. :)

